
Finished Implementing OpenDataStructures in Rust - ellbrid
https://github.com/o8vm/ods
======
ellbrid
I have completed a Rust implementation of OpenDataStructures with Safe Rust
only.

I hope this project will be helpful to anyone trying to learn data structures
with Rust.

Please use it as an unofficial reference implementation. I'm sure there must
be many of this project that could be improved upon. Please feel free to give
me advice and pull requests. All contributions are welcome!

A simple test code is included (You can try it out with the `cargo test`). By
the way, RedBlackTree is my favorite data structure in this implementation.

